# My two betta boys.



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

I actually have 3 but only have pictures of two! The blue/red one is Merlin, and the orange/black is Sinbad! These guys live in a 10 gallon with a divider  Enjoy!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice pics! I like the 4th one!


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Nice tank!


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks! Do you guys have any idea what kind of betta they are?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

They both look like Veiltails to me.  

They are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

It looks like they have fin rot to me. I dunno I'm a little paranoid with it. But they're beautiful!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It looks like it to me too, Vikki.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah I would separate them and treat them for fin rot. Salt baths and JFE.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Vikki81207 said:


> Yeah I would separate them and treat them for fin rot. Salt baths and JFE.


 
JFE? I actually thought Sinbad's fins were a little "off" today. I've never delt with fin rot... Can you guys help me out? Thanks


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Jungle Fungus Eliminator. I've heard it's great stuff. I'm gonna be getting some from neenjar this week.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I would do daily salt baths. There's a thread for that in the Emergencies section. Do those about 5 times a day, or as much as you can. And if you think it's not getting better, then use the JFE.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Would it be possible if they could be treated in the same tank since they both have the issue?

Vikki, I was so thinking about mailing you some of the JFE! I've been thinking about what I would put it in! Haha!


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Is this what you are talking about? http://www.gardenlink.com/catalog/images/JungleFungusClearproduct.jpg 
If so, I had some on hand, and treated my tank. I left them in the same tank, is that a bad idea? I have no quarentine tank on hand at the moment...

And what causes fin rot? Any other treatments? How long till I should see results? Thanks, I want my fish to get better!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Jungle Fungus Eliminator is what we are talking about. It's a bit stronger then that.

There are different things that cause fin rot, one of the most common is unclean water.
Salt baths are a great starter and it keeps you from starting them on strong meds if you can avoid it. 
As far as a quarantine, you can pick up like a half gallon or a gallon tank to do the salt baths in.
I have half gallons that I picked up from walmart for $5 for purposes like that.
Good luck!


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Okay and I don't have the salt... I can just get that at my local pet store? And is this usually easy to get rid of?


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Aquarium salt should be at any local pet shop. It can be easy to get rid of if you catch it early and start treating immediately. 
Oh, and a water change in their tanks would help a lot too. Maybe change 50% of the water twice a week or so until they heal.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Okay, I'll do a water change first thing tomorrow. Thanks for all your help! I might not have caught it without your guy's help!


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

I treated with the product I posted a picture of, should I just follow the directions and continue treating? 
OR
One website I looked at said do a 100% water change, should I do this then treat with the aquarium salt, so as to "get rid" of the other product I used? 

Thanks!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

lol really? Neenjars got that taken care of. Thanks for the thought though. It's nice to know people want to help out. I dont' know what I would have done about Ember, and now Fishy too. 
You can get the aquarium salt at Walmart, that's where I get it. But if you want a bigger container, get it at a pet store. Hope everything gets better.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

well i know your not really suppose to do this, but i did a 100% water change in the 10 gallon that these guys are in. will the new water do the trick or should i start salt baths? to be honest i'm nervous to do a salt bath...


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I would do salt baths. They should be fine. Almost all bettas are. This is what I do. I went out and bought a gallon of water from walmart (I actually have 5 to do water changes). When you get home dump the water out of the jug and fill it back up. Then put in some conditioner and 1 teaspoon of aquarium salt. Let sit for a while to let the salt dissolve. Then I use the cups that they came in and fill it 1/2 with the salt bath water. Let sit for about 5-10 minutes (I say 5 minutes the first couple times) then put tank water in to fill the cup up. Let them sit for about 15 minutes, then take them out and put them back in their tank. Do it as much as you can every day. About 5 times per day if possible. You'll probably need meds though.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

man, i haven't been able to get to walmart. but their fins weren't getting any worse. unfortunately merlin found his way through the divider and beat up sinbad.. i'm not sure he's going to make it


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Sinbad! I hope he makes it.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I'm sorry about Sinbad.
wanna hear something funny though?
I have a boy named Merlin & the other day he made it over 2 dividers to Fishy's side and tore him up a bit. Not bad though. Just thought it was funny how both of our fishy bullys names are Merlin.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

sorry about sinbad, he should be ok, although i dont know how bad off he is.... we're all rooting for you


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks guys, haha yeah bad merlins! Well last night he just laid on the bottom not really moving, but this morning he didn't eat, but still flared up to Merlin acting all tough. I'm going to get aquarium salt today give him at least 3 baths... is this okay even though some of his scales are gone? And I'm going to try and buy a seperate 5 gallon for him while he's sick, and attempt to fix the divider. I have plants between the divider and the glass which worked last time... any ideas?


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

maybe he jumped? i would put a cap on the divider


----------



## BakaMandy (Jun 16, 2009)

I would invest into silk plants or real plants :S 

Those plastic plants might be tearing their fins. Especially Merlin, the way his caudal tail is split looks a lot like my Shota when his plants tore his fins...

I also suggest treating them in separate hospital tanks. Water changes are easier to do more frequently and treatment progresses much quicker.

And maybe even sterilize your tank, like boil your gravel and maybe scrub the inside of your tank with really hot water and such as a precaution. D: I've learned that fin rot can be very nasty and if it's bacterial fin rot, it can come back and even more aggressively than before, so it's best to try and eliminate any thing that can possibly contribute to it returning.

Fin Rot is a nasty nasty thing :S


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah so Sinbad is eating like a normal fishy finally! The Jungle Clear is helping a little, but I think I'll pick up some elminator this week and treat both boys. thanks


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad to hear that Sinbad is doing better!


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

Love your boys!


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

ScentedLove said:


> Love your boys!


Thanks!!:-D


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Good to know he is getting better, slow but steady lol


----------

